

The female Paul Revere - MilnerRoute
http://www.womenhistoryblog.com/2009/05/betsy-dowdy.html
It&#x27;s just been adapted into a children&#x27;s picture book (which might be inspiring for young girls...)<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.review-land.com&#x2F;the-ride-the-legend-of-betsy-dowdy&#x2F;
======
MilnerRoute
It's just been adapted into a children's picture book (which might be
inspiring for young girls...)

[http://www.review-land.com/the-ride-the-legend-of-betsy-
dowd...](http://www.review-land.com/the-ride-the-legend-of-betsy-dowdy/)

